# New Cockatiel -What to Expect?



## Midwestmary (May 6, 2011)

We are the proud parents of our first Cockatiel and already we are in love !!!

We brought Cheeko home from the breeder about an hour ago - we think we have a boy - but not sure. Cheeko was hatched on Aug 8 so he is 8 months and fairly tame - he is a Pearl and his coloring thus far would indicate boy - bright orange cheeks and yellow head. 

My question - he/she is very quiet and hasn't moved since coming home - sitting sweetly on his swing. Generally speaking, how long does it take for them to adjust to their new home?


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

WELL I brought Mumble home with me to university with a completely new cage, and it took him three or four days to really settle in. 

Congrats on the new bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new bird...it all depends on the bird how long it takes for them to settle in. Since you have a pearl, sexing will be really easy. When he goes through his first molt if he loses all his lovely pearls he's a boy. If he keeps the pearls then he is actually a she!


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

pictures please?


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

It really depends on the bird. Some birds come home ready to be with people. Other birds need a few days to a week before they really start showing off their personalities.


----------



## Midwestmary (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! Cheeko is beginning to show his personality - he had already been taught to step up - by the breeder - and so last evening he willingly allowed us to get him out for a bit. He didn't seem frightened, just curious - . This morning I had him out for a bit longer - and he didn't want to go back to his cage....hmmm.

I've also noticed that he will chrip when I leave the room - I assume he is wondering where I am??

I'll try to post a picture before too long here. I can tell you I already am in love with this bird


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww seems like Cheeko is settling in great  cant wait to see pics of him


----------



## Midwestmary (May 6, 2011)

Here's a pic of my Cheeko - he sure has stolen my heart already! I also posted to the pictures sectiion - hope it was okay to cross post.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

sure it is ok  he is gorgeous


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw what a little cutie! It's hard to stop at one once you love them


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh he's very pretty! He sounds like a real love bug.


----------



## Midwestmary (May 6, 2011)

LOL My hubby, the one who named him and also the one who speaks Spanish informs me his name should be spelled Chico! Gosh, I never did do well with my Spanish! Tonight he sat on my shoulder and enjoyed some fruit and broccoli. I've noticed today he has been chirping when I leave the room - so I call back to him. Yes, I'm in love already!


----------



## Jm8714 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh he is so cute!!!


----------

